

Ask HN: Who have internship opportunities? - abdelhadikhiati

I am an undergrad student in computer science, graduating this year , I live in Algeria  and i am looking for an internship abroad , where can i  find such opportunities ?
======
sebg
Every company. Figure out what companies you are interested in, find people
who work there, and write them a nice email telling them that you are
interested in interning at their company and whom they think you should reach
out to to talk about it.

One other interesting way to approach this issue is use LinkedIn to figure out
where people who went to your undergrad school are now working. Find people
who now work at the companies you want to intern in. Do the above (write them
a nice email asking about their internship opportunities).

The key here is not to write 1-5 emails or to write 1000 to 5000 emails. The
key here is to write about 10-20 emails that are hyper-specific to each
company and each situation. What you are looking for is responses at this
point, not internships.

Once you get a response, you can get started talking to the right people.

~~~
antoinec
About the LinkedIn search, you can broaden to companies that have already
hired interns/employees from Algeria, or even better: that are founded by
Algerians, they are more likely to help you as they have probably already
figured out all the visa stuff. Most companies don't want/don't have time to
deal with this for interns.

------
a-saleh
Not able to help directly, but you might try to apply for a PHD programme.

I graduated in from a research university in Czech republic, and met several
PHD students from non-eu countries who were quite happy here :) If you cast
the net wide enough you might find a place that suits you. Just be wary, that
PHD programmes vary widely in quality, aviable stippends/grants, expectations
of work input, or applicability for your next career.

I had friends part-timing PHD study while interning at a company via some
partnership programme, with reasonable monthly income, e.t.c, and I have seen
some other friends slaving away for 200Eur/month for 10+h/day at a lab.

------
sakunthala
Try the monthly who's hiring thread. If you want to go to America this is
useful advice: [http://blog.sendtoinc.com/2013/12/11/silicon-valley-
internsh...](http://blog.sendtoinc.com/2013/12/11/silicon-valley-
internship-j1-visa/)

------
k-mcgrady
Might be useful to point out what you would like to intern doing. Are you a
developer, designer etc.? What field are you graduating from?

~~~
abdelhadikhiati
It' computer science actually , i forgot to mention it

